# Solar - Going out of Business



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys 
Just wanted to let all that don't know Solar is going out of business at the end of this month. He has some good deals on stuff and I got the BC Aquaria discount.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Darn, that sucks. I was going to get some sunblasters. Maybe I should get them sooner rather than later.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Solar? What's solar?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 - Yah I think you better get there sooner than sooner, not to sure how good the deals are lol. He seemed to have some stuff still

Solar is a greenhouse and garden supply store in Burnaby.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Solar Hydroponics on Imperial. They give BCA members a discount. It was the best place to get dry ferts and cheap HOt5's.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Do they sell Metricide? If so, then I would stock up.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if they have sheets of reflective materials? I'm going to make my own lumenarcs.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

CRAP!!! They're already out?
OH NO!

Going to stock up on fertz then!
Gary, need anything? I'm 100% heading there on tuesday on my day off, let me know if you need anything at all, and I can pick it up for you as well!


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

what~~~~ but they're really nice!!!
I got my fish stuff AND my gardening stuff from them =(

why are they closing, not enough business, or retiring etc?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Do they sell Metricide? If so, then I would stock up.


I don't think so, as that would be medical grade stuff. You can call them on Monday and find out for sure though.



eternity302 said:


> Gary, need anything? I'm 100% heading there on tuesday on my day off, let me know if you need anything at all, and I can pick it up for you as well!


Thanks Jackson, but I got 6 lbs of KNO3 still.  Stocked up last year.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

They definitely don't have metricide!

Anyways, WOW Gary, if you do remember anything that you do want, just let me know =) i'll be heading there to take a few lb's of things! LOL!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just want to mention if anyone's looking for fertz, I took the last of the 5lb nitrate, and they have next to no more micronutrients, I think there's a bit more phosphate, and just a 5lb sulphate!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Aquaflora sells fertz (our new sponsor) and I think their prices are better than Solar anyway so no one needs to do without!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

cpool said:


> Aquaflora sells fertz (our new sponsor) and I think their prices are better than Solar anyway so no one needs to do without!


$8 for 5lb's of phosphate?
$8 for 5lb's of sulphate?
$15 for 5lb's of nitrate?

It's a closing sale, so they got things marked 50% lowered! Thought I just share! I know aquaflora definitely have some awesome pricing, but it's a steal right now since they're closing out! Just thought I share~


----------

